# Jual-Beli-Lelang > Jual Koi >  JUAL : Beberapa Koleksi Koi Size 50cm+

## waterkeeper

Salam hangat kepada para senior dan penghuni Koi-s forum,

Saya hendak menjual beberapa koleksi saya karena mau refresh kolam dengan grow dari tosai lagi.
Ada 5 ikan yang hendak di jual atau barter dengan tosai berkualitas dengan value sebanding

Kalau berminat bisa menghubungi saya via WA 0811903110
Ada video terbaru nya, jika berminat saya bisa kirim via WA.

Jika terjual lewat Koi-s 5% akan didonasikan ke forum ini. Terima kasih.


*1. Kohaku - Taniguchi Farm (Certificate) - Female - 74 cm 

*



*2. Shiro Utsuri - Omosako (Non Certificate) - Unknown Gender - 69 cm* 





*3. Showa Sanshoku - Isa Farm (Certificate) - Female - 65cm 

*



*4. Kohaku - Sakai Farm (Certificate) - Male - 52 cm 

*


*5. Sanke - Kanno Farm (Certificate) - Female - 76 cm 

*

----------


## Ianboled

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## LDJ

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## audi

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Dedy SY

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## erwinhan

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Agungprabudi766

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------

